# nabba north east britain



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi guys ,

enyone got eny results from this show today.

had to go before the novice class reults were anounced ????


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Taken from elsewhere

1st Timers

6th :- Shane John

5th :- Paul Brown

4th :- Chris Dyas

3rd :- Simon Hitch

2nd :- Heath Turton

1st :- Harvet Hitchinson

Junior U21

2nd :- Kevin Ulaya

1st :- Dale Wilson

Masters O40's

3rd :- John Osbourne

2nd :- Alan Sheldon

1st :- Ray Hart

Masters O50's

1st :- Jeff Pursglove

Novice

James Braddock (Gucci)

Kenny Alan

Andrew Withers

Carls Sutcliffe

4th :- Jonni Garnett

3rd :- Rob Clapham

2nd :- Craig Burnley

1st :- Paul Mason

Miss Toned Figure

3rd :- Hayley Tait

2nd :- Alicia Carrera

1st :- Andrea Felsted

Miss Yorkshire

2nd :- Alicia Carrera

1st :- Andrea Felsted

Mr Yorkshire

5th :- Jonni Garnett

4th :- Owen Crampton

3rd :- Pauls Ennis

2nd :- Ken "Ginner" Carter

1st :- Rob Clapham

Mr Class 4

5th :- Jonathan Shaw

4th :- Paul Robertshaw

3rd :- Chris Pike

2nd :- Paul Ennis

1st :- Ken "Ginner" Carter

Mr Class 3

1st :- Shane Copley

Mr Class 2

1st :- Craig Hill

Mr Class 1

4th :-Gary Hall

3rd :- Owen Crampton

2nd :- Gill Havenhand

1st :- Scott Heaton

Overall :- Scott Heaton


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

meny meny thanks.............


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i know its a long shot but has anybody got pics yet,..........


----------

